# Navy CPO Shadow box - Curly KOA



## ButchC (Aug 4, 2013)

Since I'm new to the forum and everyone seems to like pics so much, here's one of a shadow box I completed for a Shipmate retiring from the Navy. 

[attachment=28850]

Its all curly koa, and was presented to the Chief aboard USS Arizona in Pearl Harbor several years ago.


----------



## ButchC (Aug 4, 2013)

This is obviously not a "turned" completed project. I posted in the wrong forum.

:dash2::dash2:


----------



## SENC (Aug 4, 2013)

No worries - this looks great in any WB section! Thanks for sharing, and welcome!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 4, 2013)

Great job Butch. That's a box worthy to display a veteran's many accomplishments. 

Thanks for showing it to us.
:welldone:


----------



## DKMD (Aug 4, 2013)

Very nice! That's a beautiful way to frame a collection.


----------



## drycreek (Aug 5, 2013)

Very nice!:welldone:


----------



## ButchC (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks all. I really enjoy creating shadow boxes. It's a very respectful way of telling people how much their military service is appreciated.


----------



## bmketchum (Sep 13, 2013)

ButchC said:


> Since I'm new to the forum and everyone seems to like pics so much, here's one of a shadow box I completed for a Shipmate retiring from the Navy.
> 
> 
> 
> Its all curly koa, and was presented to the Chief aboard USS Arizona in Pearl Harbor several years ago.



very nice work. i am a beginner, also a veteran, and have been making shadow boxes for a short time. look forward to seeing you work.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Sep 13, 2013)

Nice job. I have always felt that a hand made gift is the best way to show someone how much you care for and appreciate them.


----------



## ButchC (Sep 13, 2013)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Nice job. I have always felt that a hand made gift is the best way to show someone how much you care for and appreciate them.



I was quite honored when he asked me to build his shadowbox. It meant a lot to me that he asked, so I made sure it was as beautiful as it could be.

I happened to be looking through pictures last night, and had forgotten that I had taken these. This was my first "shop" set up in the carport of my home in Hawaii, along with my first tablesaw. 
[attachment=30921][attachment=30922]
The first several shadow boxes I created were all done here! I look back and cant believe it.

Thanks for looking! Butch


----------

